# tug DEXTEROUS 1942



## J Gunnig (Sep 23, 2008)

I am planning to build a model of this vessel when she was working for Overseas Towage and Salvage. I have information of her Dutch WW 11 service and some of her OTS time. She became ZURMAND 1956 to 1966 for BP Tanker Co. I have photo of the previous one built 1938 (Photoship) Also of the one after built 66 which I saw at Kharg Island in the 1970's. Anyone come across info on the vessel's time with BP or when see was NISOS IKARIA 1968-69 when she was scrapped. Or know where to look.
regards John Gunning


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

DEXTEROUS bt.1942 Cochrane & Sons,Selby(Admiralty)/(MOWT)/(MOT)(ctr.L.Smit)1950(OST)1957 r/nZURMAND (BP Tankers)1966(Tsavliris Salvage & Towage)1968 r/n NISOS IKARIA (TST)1969 b/u.


----------



## vanepscheute (Dec 27, 2013)

I have one or two photos of the Dexterous, in war colours during WW2 when her captain was Jan Kalkman.
If you are interested, i can scan them and mail the photos.

Kind regards
Denis


----------



## J Gunnig (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello Denis
Thanks for reply they may be useful but I did find J Kalkman on internet search. Gun battle with U 403 and towing Phoenix units. Also article on rescue of crew of landing craft and towing another to safety.
The accommodation on the Dexterous and Antic have both been extended under wheelhouse I think during Dutch flag days. The only 2 Assurance class that seem to have been changed and only 2 to serve under Dutch flag. Photos may shed light on this. 
regards John Gunning
regards John Gunning


----------



## vanepscheute (Dec 27, 2013)

John,

If you sent me your Email by PM i sent you the pictures or shall I post them on the gallery whatver you like best.

Kind regards
Denis


----------



## J Gunnig (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello Denis
You can put them in the gallery as there are not photos of the ship there.
Thank you for your interest.
regards John


----------



## vanepscheute (Dec 27, 2013)

John,

The fotos are on Dredgers/Tugs/Harbour Craft good luck building this beautiful tug.

Regards
Denis


----------



## J Gunnig (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Denis for photos change in accommodation clearly visible. 
regards J Gunning


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

John & Denis...

This e-mail to both re DEXTEROUS.

I am working on a painting of DEXTEROUS. Some of problems and some you have both helping!

My painting will show as OTS. I have probably you have seen of the photos and most helpful.. especially the extersions below the bridge wings.

The bridge wings appear to be either teak varnish or in one image with lighter colour... might even buff. Any not this one point?

Also the bow bulwark seems to be white. OTS used the white bulwarks in later years with TURMOIL and MARINIA.... both were originally all black. Am wondering if the black bow bulwarks may have been c.1950 or was DEXTEROUS then?

Thanks yourt help... and likewise... if there is anyway with can help any with OTS, please shout. If you need to call give WILLOWGARTH... Fred was Buson in MARINIA. 

Stephen


----------



## J Gunnig (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello Stephen 
I was given a number of photos of the Dexterous in a will. The bridge extensions must have been done at the end of WW11. Photos which say they were at end of 1946 give all black hull, brown bridge surround and brown canvas (I think) on flying bridge
A 1950 date photo gives white flash on forecastle bulwarks with name in black letters on the flash. An black hull. White bridge surround and white flying bridge surround.
As an aside if you get up photo of DERFFERLINGER on Shipnost galley tug alongside the TURMOIL could well be the DEXTEROUS. 
In a 1956 photo at Aden DEXTEROUS has all white hull and superstructure. All my photos give her a buff funnel with a black top with no insignia on funnel.
regards John G


----------

